# Infected phone



## Shirl (Nov 29, 2015)

i got a message flashed across the bottom of my saying phone saying infected phone check virus scan now, or something like that.
I panicked then saw a link to 360 security so installed it.

About an hour later I thought I had probably been scammed and my bank account would be empty so I uninstalled 360.

My husband is the techi in this house but he's working away. When I phoned to tell him he just said it was weird.
Anyone ever had this?
Just remembered I've not checked my bank. Off to do that now

Eta. Not been robbed


----------



## Callie (Nov 29, 2015)

Anything on computers/phones/emails etc that unwarrantedly tell you you have a security breach/virus etc is LIES! and its a bad idea to click any links they give or offer up to sort the issue.

If you can find a verified and approve virus checked that can be used on your phone - if youre unsure try calling your supplier (ee/02 etc) and asking them for advice.

Ive not really had to deal with viruses or anything dodgy on phones so far but you an get antiviruses for them.

Keep an eye on that bank and maybe let your bank know something dodgy happened. It might be nothing but no harm in trying to preemp any dodginess.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 29, 2015)

There's some good apps in the Google play store. I use AMC security which seems OK. But there's loads available.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 29, 2015)

Avast is another anti-virus/security app that's good.

Just remember, be careful out there!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 29, 2015)

360 security isn't a scam, it's a kosher anti-virus, but you may have been conned into installing something pretending to be 360. Did you install it through the play store or were you presented with a menu where you had to click install/download? If the former then i think you've just clicked an advert.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 29, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> 360 security isn't a scam, it's a kosher anti-virus, but you may have been conned into installing something pretending to be 360. Did you install it through the play store or were you presented with a menu where you had to click install/download? If the former then i think you've just clicked an advert.


Thanks for the info. I think I was presented with a menu. I was really careless where as I would never have downloaded anything onto my Mac or iPad. 
I have only had the phone for 4 days so I hadn't got a lot on it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 29, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I was presented with a menu. I was really careless where as I would never have downloaded anything onto my Mac or iPad.
> I have only had the phone for 4 days so I hadn't got a lot on it.


May as well do a factory reset then.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2015)

Wolfie checked out the phone when he got back it was was fine. I just had something very weird happen though.

I just took a photo of my fat cat, well I took about three to get a good one. I then scrolled back while still in the camera mode and between the photo's I'd just taken and another photo I took a while ago was a photo of two bottles of rose wine on a table in a setting I didn't recognise. That photo was definitely nothing to do with me 
I went into Gallery to check it out and now it's completely vanished. I feel like I'm being gaslighted or something


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2015)

Is it not possible that the wine is just some cheesy pre-set background/wallpaper picture? Did the shot look professional or just a snap?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 3, 2015)

There's almost no conventional threat from viruses on mobile phones.

On a PC a virus could embed itself pretty deeply, taking over the system and becoming very difficult or impossible to remove.

This is effectively impossible on a phone.

However, they can annoy you, possibly trick you into doing something, and also do anything that you might have allowed it to do - e.g. read your contacts, activate the camera, etcetera. But you can find those malicious apps and remove them.

That's all that mobile phone anti-virus does: looks for apps you installed that are dubious and flags them up.

Your photo thing is probably just an image from somewhere else; Android is pretty shit at sensibly separating photos you took and ones from Facebook etc.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 3, 2015)

Could it be ghosts?


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 3, 2015)

Do a factory reset


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2015)

JimW said:


> Is it not possible that the wine is just some cheesy pre-set background/wallpaper picture? Did the shot look professional or just a snap?


I have discovered what it was. 
A friend from work sent me a photo via WhatsApp of the wine that a client had given her. That was on Tuesday night when I'd had a couple of drinks and didn't see it. Somehow it turned up between my photos.
The infected phone thing was an advert. 
I am going to pay more attention in future


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2015)

mauvais said:


> There's almost no conventional threat from viruses on mobile phones.
> 
> On a PC a virus could embed itself pretty deeply, taking over the system and becoming very difficult or impossible to remove.
> 
> ...


You are quite right and I am quite stupid


----------



## mauvais (Dec 3, 2015)

Shirl said:


> You are quite right and I am quite stupid


Not stupid at all! 

I find it bizarre that after six years of Android, it still can't do a camera gallery in a proper user friendly way and instead shows me a right load of mixed up shit including things built into apps etc.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Not stupid at all!
> 
> I find it bizarre that after six years of Android, it still can't do a camera gallery in a proper user friendly way and instead shows me a right load of mixed up shit including things built into apps etc.


Thanks, I thought it was just me. I love Android and would never go back to iPhones but sometimes I just don't get what's going on.


----------

